# !)@#$*(%&* Insulators!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Working on a kitchen remodel on & off for the past month. Homeowner wanted to replace all the devices with Lutron stuff. All special order, comes to $1600 for just the 2 boxes of switches, dimmers, receps, etc.

Started going through and replacing the old stuff today. *Every* box on the outside walls is packed with freakin' expanding foam!


























































*







ing insulators!* If I find who did this, they'll have a knuckle sandwich for lunch!​


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

what's the deal? It's not like a switch can go bad or anything.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Clank said:


> You actually lucked out, they left the wires nice and long and the foam doesn't look to be adhering very much. It could have been much worse.



Don't worry.... it adhered pretty damn well.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Don't worry.... it adhered pretty damn well.


thankfully I have never run into that, YET. That spray foam is like super glue!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Time to double the price! :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

greenleeguy69 said:


> A residential job gone sour, color me shocked! Maybe you should drop residential and come make the real bucks as a commercial electrician with the brotherhood.



Thanks, but color me _No Thanks_. I can take care of myself. This is a T&M job, so the extra labor is covered. No need for someone else to hold my hand and say, "There, there... it'll be all right!" for a cut of my paycheck.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

greenleeguy69 said:


> Glad to know the customer paid for the extra 20 minutes it must have taken to clean out the boxes.



I'm sure it took me more than 20 minutes to clean at all those boxes.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That looks like a DIY concoction , probably derived from Popular Science or something alike.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I hope you re-foamed the boxes. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I hope you re-foamed the boxes. :no:



I did, but not with that girly-pink stuff. I used a real he-man foam... it's *blue!* :laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I did, but not with that girly-pink stuff. I used a real he-man foam... it's *blue!* :laughing:


That guy that sprayed the foam in there has a cousin who paints over bus bars.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Greenlee guy is gone already.. must of been recalled to the brotherhood under the bridge.. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> Greenlee guy is gone already.. must of been recalled to the brotherhood under the bridge.. :laughing::laughing:



His village called & wanted their idiot back? :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

*Where to vent your feelings..*

Here is a link for the trade organization.. if everyone here sends them an e-mail, they might take notice and include our thoughts in their newsletter..

Upper right hand corner is "CONTACT" button..

http://www.insulate.org/


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Where'd they get the pink stuff? That would have worked out great as a base color for my dismembered corpse I made for my Halloween party, instead of the normal pale yellow stuff. I had to use a ton of paint.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

How do we know it wasn't a home owner that did it?:whistling2:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

B4T said:


> Greenlee guy is gone already.. must of been recalled to the brotherhood under the bridge.. :laughing::laughing:


It was jza..... he's pissing me off!!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> How do we know it wasn't a home owner that did it?:whistling2:



Same way we know Carlon boxes are for hacks. We just _know_ these things. :laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Working on a kitchen remodel on & off for the past month. Homeowner wanted to replace all the devices with Lutron stuff. All special order, comes to $1600 for just the 2 boxes of switches, dimmers, receps, etc.
> 
> Started going through and replacing the old stuff today. *Every* box on the outside walls is packed with freakin' expanding foam!
> 
> ...


That must be tedious work.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

oh yeah, and you think cleaning mud out of boxes is a pain


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I did, but not with that girly-pink stuff. I used a real he-man foam... it's *blue!* :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:*Blue is beautiful:laughing:*


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Whats the big deal, just redo all your box fill calculations and cut the foam out to get the volume you need.:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

No air leaks, I'd bet?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Maybe it's an electrician's fault for not putting poly-hats on your plugs and switches. Mind you, I don't see any hint of poly on his outside walls. I can't imagine that sprayfoam inside that plastic box would do much of anything to cut airflow, given that it's like... a solid plastic box. Isn't it?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

kaboler said:


> ............I can't imagine that sprayfoam inside that plastic box would do much of anything to cut airflow, given that it's like... a solid plastic box. Isn't it?


It was until the NM was installed through it. :whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Not that it doesn't suck to deal with that, but what would the insulation contractor honestly have done to prevent it? :confused1:

Foam injection is the latest and greatest, I think we'll be seeing a lot more of this.

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> Not that it doesn't suck to deal with that, but what would the insulation contractor honestly have done to prevent it? :confused1:...........


Not sprayed the crap in there to begin with. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Not sprayed the crap in there to begin with. :thumbsup:


 And while I'm wishing for things I'd also like to have an all you-can-eat buffet delivered by naked Megan Fox.... :thumbsup:

-John


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I sprayed great stuff in an azzholes tailpipe the other day, wonder if his car started....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> And while I'm wishing for things I'd also like to have an all you-can-eat buffet delivered by naked Megan Fox.... :thumbsup:
> 
> -John



Why not wish for people to pay their bills on time, world peace, and a cure for cancer? :001_huh:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Why not wish for people to pay their bills on time, world peace, and a cure for cancer? :001_huh:


Because world peace never looked this good!








http://www.electriciantalk.com/view...ntent/uploads/2009/08/megan-fox-panties-2.png
-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> Because world peace never looked this good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But....... she's not nekkid!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If they went to all that trouble, they could have at least sealed the gap around the outside of the box where the air leak is. Like the quarter inch gap at the bottom.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

joebanana said:


> If they went to all that trouble, they could have at least sealed the gap around the outside of the box where the air leak is. Like the quarter inch gap at the bottom.


Exactly what I was hinting at! I've never dealt with those plastic boxes, but I think it's probably pretty sealed up. Spray foam doesn't have much for R value anyway.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Exactly what I was hinting at! I've never dealt with those plastic boxes, but I think it's probably pretty sealed up. Spray foam doesn't have much for R value anyway.


Not UL approved either.


----------

